# Fitbit makes a device just for Uber drivers.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Does it track our farts? I mean, it's not like we're walking.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Does it track our farts? I mean, it's not like we're walking.


I'm walking.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Does it put you in timeout if you hit snooze 3 times?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Does it put you in timeout if you hit snooze 3 times?


No it keeps buzzing and drives you crazy until you walk 1,000 steps.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm at 8000 steps so far....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 464613


How did you get the ant on there?

Yeah fit bit can be a little asshole sometimes. If you dont do a certain amount every hour it doesn't let you forget.

Question, how many of those "steps" are from movement while driving &#128527;. I guess technically you're moving your feet &#129300;.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

12+k     steps everyday, before 9am.......


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> How did you get the ant on there?
> 
> Yeah fit bit can be a little @@@@@@@ sometimes. If you dont do a certain amount every hour it doesn't let you forget.
> 
> Question, how many of those "steps" are from movement while driving &#128527;. I guess technically you're moving your feet &#129300;.


It is one of the many clock and face features. Under settings lol.



SHalester said:


> 12+k     steps everyday, before 9am.......


Really?









I did good this week mostly back yard work it Addams up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> Really?


really. It's called 'a workout'. Daily. 5 miles; rain or shine. And that's before 8:30am. Nice, huh?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> really. It's called 'a workout'. Daily. 5 miles; rain or shine. And that's before 8:30am. Nice, huh?


I'm old lol I do walks and hikes I did one this morning in the hills great views but it got hot quick. Keep up the good work you will stay young that way.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Does it track our farts? I mean, it's not like we're walking.


Does it rate/rank the farts on a stink-o-meter? -o:


----------

